# Piano



## Queequeg

So I have a lot of free time at my school over the summer when I'm not studying or doing research and the practice rooms in the music hall are essentially unused, so I think this is finally the best time for me to learn how to play the piano. The only instrument I've learned well is the Alto Saxophone. 

I'm not willing to pay for private lessons right now, but I do have a laptop and can also order any beginner books, so does anyone have any advice for a complete beginner to learn how to play the piano and any helpful introductory books?


Thanks a lot, I'm excited to start playing and eventually reach the level of playing some of my favorite classical pieces!


----------



## KnulpJose

Ferdinand Beyer's book Vorschule im Klavierspiel (Beginning Piano School or Elementary Instruction Book for the Piano) op.101. I think it's a good start.


----------



## Matsps

> so does anyone have any advice for a complete beginner to learn how to play


I met many people who regretted many things in their life, but I am yet to meet someone who regretted learning to play piano well... i.e. Persist and become reasonable; it's worth the effort.

I learnt initially from Michael Aaron's adult piano book 1* and didn't take any private lessons along with it. While you will improve more rapidly with lessons and end up with better technique, it's possible to get by without them.



> Thanks a lot, I'm excited to start playing and eventually reach the level of playing some of my favorite classical pieces!


Getting to this stage is awesome. What pieces did you have in mind?

*Link to the book: http://www.musicroom.com/se/id_no/0...dium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_campaign=PLA+-+Tuition


----------



## Queequeg

Matsps said:


> I met many people who regretted many things in their life, but I am yet to meet someone who regretted learning to play piano well... i.e. Persist and become reasonable; it's worth the effort.
> 
> I learnt initially from Michael Aaron's adult piano book 1* and didn't take any private lessons along with it. While you will improve more rapidly with lessons and end up with better technique, it's possible to get by without them.
> 
> Getting to this stage is awesome. What pieces did you have in mind?
> 
> *Link to the book: http://www.musicroom.com/se/id_no/0...dium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_campaign=PLA+-+Tuition


Thanks for the books all and I will definitely look into lessons later on. Some of my favorite pieces are Hammerklavier, Night on bald mountain (for piano), flight of the bumblebee, mozarts piano concerto no. 12 and islamey.


----------



## Matsps

Queequeg said:


> Thanks for the books all and I will definitely look into lessons later on. Some of my favorite pieces are Hammerklavier, Night on bald mountain (for piano), flight of the bumblebee, mozarts piano concerto no. 12 and islamey.


I recommend practicing as much as you can! It can also be pretty tricky to organize to play piano concertos with an orchestra, but you can find piano solo arrangements of many of them (and other orchestral pieces), which are sometimes good and sometimes a bit meh.


----------



## hreichgott

The best adult beginner book I know of is Fundamental Keys by Rachel Jimenez, available on lulu.com.
However, I'd strongly recommend against self-teaching. Many people think this will save money, but it makes everything take much longer, and at some point your time is worth something too, both personally and financially.


----------



## Queequeg

hreichgott said:


> The best adult beginner book I know of is Fundamental Keys by Rachel Jimenez, available on lulu.com.
> However, I'd strongly recommend against self-teaching. Many people think this will save money, but it makes everything take much longer, and at some point your time is worth something too, both personally and financially.


At what point do you recommend starting private lessons? (if that's that you mean) I have a stable part time job in college now so I would be willing to make the investment.

So far, I've been going through a beginners book and learned reading piano sheet music, the notes on the piano, posture, and just started playing basic scales, but mostly theory so far.


----------



## PetrB

Queequeg said:


> At what point do you recommend starting private lessons? (if that's that you mean) I have a stable part time job in college now so I would be willing to make the investment.
> 
> So far, I've been going through a beginners book and learned reading piano sheet music, the notes on the piano, posture, and just started playing basic scales, but mostly theory so far.


Well after the date you asked, but for you if you have not yet, or anyone in your situation reading this thread ow....

Right away, then! Maybe there is a graduate piano major who has also done the pedagogy, or is doing that, who could teach you for a reasonable rate. I would start with the Bartok Mikrocosmos, and though it is more expensive, pretty much dismiss any and all 'teaching method' books or 'grade level anthologies' when it comes to purchasing sheet music.

The right pedagogy, what comes next, your taking more or less time to figure out an aspect of playing, as done with a teacher who can guide you _and who can immediately answer for you any questions which come up_ all add up to a much more satisfactory progress -- I would say a certain progress as well vs. a maybe none at all -- which just does not happen working on your own.

Best regards.


----------



## hreichgott

Queequeg said:


> At what point do you recommend starting private lessons? (if that's that you mean) I have a stable part time job in college now so I would be willing to make the investment.
> 
> So far, I've been going through a beginners book and learned reading piano sheet music, the notes on the piano, posture, and just started playing basic scales, but mostly theory so far.


As soon as you can find a teacher who is a good fit for you! Start looking right away.


----------

